# *updated from trip* How is the bite around Carrabelle, Fl.



## B Man (Aug 15, 2012)

We are headed down there next week for several days.  I was curious how the bite was offshore?  Mostly my target is grouper but my only good numbers are 35 miles +  offshore and with the storms blowing up like they have been I'm scared I will be staying closer to land this trip.  Not looking for anyone favorite holes but any advice for some live bottom closer in would be VERY appreciated!  
Would the unnamed obstructions listed on the maps maybe be holding any?  I've never even tried to find them I either fished local artificial reefs for bsb and such or went on out to the live bottom that a guy was nice enough to share with me.
Just looking to get the family on some good fishing.

Thanks,
   Brandon


----------



## Pineyrooter (Aug 16, 2012)

Well at 35 miles you should have no problem finding red grouper if you have the numbers. Gags are hit and miss according to folks I've spoke with. Sea Bass are everywhere it seems so go early and enjoy yourself.


----------



## mark1152 (Aug 17, 2012)

*south of k*

about 10 miles south of the k tower is some live bottom that I have had some good luck with gags, red grouper and kings.  I found it going from steinahacthee to carrabelle.


----------



## B Man (Aug 17, 2012)

Pineyrooter,   yeah. I have some numbers out south of the s tower for some good red grouper and the endangered red snapper but I don't believe we will be going that far out this trip.  The storms over the last month have been to unpredictable.  Kinda why I was looking for some advice closer inland maybe within 20 miles or so.  We both know a thunderstorm at 20 miles is as bad as one at 40 but I feel like my odds are much better beating one back to shore from 20 is much better.

Has anyone ever fished any live bottom kinda northeast of the O tower.  I've heard there is some around that area.


----------



## d-a (Aug 17, 2012)

There is some live bottom in that area NE of the O tower @65 ft deep. I haven't fished it in years. If your worried about Thunderstorms you should head out early in Am and fish your farther spots and start working back in in the early afternoon. Should be able to find some Seabass, Spanish and kings in closer. I'll be in Aplachicola next weekend but I generally run 40+miles S of the cut. 

d-a


----------



## B Man (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks. I guess we will try S of the k and NE of the O towers to see if we can find some live bottom.  I could use some new numbers closer in than the occasional 40 mile run if i can find some good live bottom.


----------



## blindhog (Aug 19, 2012)

We got a 4 man limit in the afternoon yesterday near the K tower. Took about 30 minutes, Gags.  I know another boat went out between Dog Island and St George 10 miles and got a 4 man limit of gags by 9:30 am yesterday.  I just ate fresh broiled grouper for supper.


----------



## B Man (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm jealous!

Thursday cant get here soon enough.


----------



## GREG66 (Aug 20, 2012)

We fished all around the o tower last monday. It was honestly the worst fishing I have ever been on. We couldnt catch fish at any of our holes! I guess it was just a bad bite! I hope you do better than we did! Good luck , keep us posted on how you did.


----------



## B Man (Aug 20, 2012)

I will post back up Sunday if not earlier.


----------



## B Man (Aug 22, 2012)

Were headed out in the morning for the weekend.  Thanks to everyone who replied and helped lead me in the right direction.  It seems like the rain gods have cut some slack this weekend so good lord willing we will have some great fishing weather.

I will give a report on how we do.


----------



## B Man (Aug 27, 2012)

Well we had a good trip with plenty of fish and sunshine!  We only had the chance to fish Friday with the wind blowing off of Issac.  Saturday was to rough to go out with solid 3 foot close stacked seas and a 5' wind wave every now and again in the mix.  We limped out to the dog island reef with not so good of luck on it.  Caught a few White grunts there and not much of a bite at all.

Friday though was of course a great day out with good fishing and smooth seas. We only had the chance to fish a few hours then came and got all the women and carried them out a little ways shark fishing, but caught several good red grouper and more Red snapper than I could count. It's hard watching them just float away after venting.  Thanks to everyone for there advice.  My only regret is I never had the chance to try any of the closer spots for hopes of a some new spots.  With the water as smooth as it was we headed out friday to the farthest hole that I knew had fish and fished there with plans to fish the closer spots Saturday.

Here are a few pics didn't get many.

The ride out



























Sunset headed back in


----------

